# 11-year-old turns in parents for marijuana use



## FruityBud (Nov 17, 2011)

An 11-year-old Minnesota boy who says he was fed up with his mom and stepfather filling their home with marijuana smoke took photos of the drugs, which were then sent to police.

Drug agents served a search warrant on their home in Ravenna Township near Hastings last month and arrested Heidi Siebenaler, a Dakota County probation supervisor, and her husband, Mark Siebenaler.

Both face charges in the case after eight pounds of marijuana were found in two Wal-Mart shopping bags in the master bedroom, according to KMSP-TV.

"These allegations raise moral concerns and legal concerns," said Washington County Attorney Pete Orput, according to the Minneapolis Star-Tribune. "It's disappointing when someone in law enforcement gets caught breaking the law. In this case it is particularly disappointing."

A criminal complaint says the boy told investigators he had complained numerous times to his mother about the marijuana smell. He finally took the matter to his biological father who told him to take pictures of the marijuana. The father then forwarded the photos to authorities.

Mark Siebenaler said he smokes marijuana for medicinal purposes, which is not legal in Minnesota.

"I smoke marijuana and I'm not ashamed to say it," he told KMSP-TV.

But police said the amount of marijuana that was found is more typical for those who intend to distribute it.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/dyk7aqj*


----------



## Arex (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't really blame the kid for getting fed up over it, but sending his parents to jail because they were smoking marijuana? That's just stupid.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2011)

Fed up?  He was probably just pissed that they wouldn't buy him the new video game he wanted or something similar.  That kid should try living with parents that are alcoholics...maybe he will end up in some nice foster home....


----------



## Fat Sachel (Nov 18, 2011)

When I was a kid I was glad to smell MJ smoke.  I knew if I smelled it the ol' man was gonna be in a good mood.  If I did not smell it.............Look out because he was gonna be meaner than rabid dog.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 18, 2011)

The X is most likely the influence on how and what the kid knows about weed.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 19, 2011)

thats lame!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Fed up? He was probably just pissed that they wouldn't buy him the new video game he wanted so something similar. That kid should try living with parents that are alcoholics...maybe he will end up in some nice foster home....


 

:aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm with Grower13, probably the x trying to stick it to the mom for having dumped him.  All though, she is a hypocrite, being a probation officer and all.  :holysheep:


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 19, 2011)

Well hate me if u will but I dont think parents should smoke MJ around children.. espescially 11 year olds.. If it was a MMS I would think different possibly and I agree with HG on the alcoholic thing, I mean it could be alot worst if the parents were alcoholics but nah not around children that are taught to say no to drugs.. so to speak.. Hero


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Well hate me if u will but I dont think parents should smoke MJ around children.. espescially 11 year olds.. If it was a MMS I would think different possibly and I agree with HG on the alcoholic thing, I mean it could be alot worst if the parents were alcoholics but nah not around children that are taught to say no to drugs.. so to speak.. Hero



I agree.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2011)

Lot of things that don't add up in this story....if they were really smoking weed around the kid and subjecting him to the second hand smoke then they got what they deserved although I think the ex played a big role in this. 8 pounds in Walmart bags says we got something other then MMJ going on. I wonder how many peeps this soon to be ex probation officer has dealt with regarding MJ usage and if she ever felt like the hypocrite she was?


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 20, 2011)

And did it occour to them to put the 8 pounds somewhere an 11 year old wont find it, i doubt it, just stupid if you ask me.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2011)

My son would never have turned me or his mother in.  I'd say there's something going on besides marijuana.  Like Hammy said, things don't add up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Well hate me if u will but I dont think parents should smoke MJ around children.. espescially 11 year olds.. If it was a MMS I would think different possibly and I agree with HG on the alcoholic thing, I mean it could be alot worst if the parents were alcoholics but nah not around children that are taught to say no to drugs.. so to speak.. Hero



If you believe that you can hide smoking from kids that age, you are probably mistaken.  I dealt with marijuana on an honest basis with my kids from the time they were small.  We talked about it, about the fact that it was illegal, and why I did it.  I feel that my kids were far better off with me being honest, rather than trying to hide something that they probably knew you are doing anyhow.


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 20, 2011)

You know HG I am not a parent so I cannot judge, impulsivly my first response is no.. never around a child who is taught in school and from others ( including myself) never to begin taking drugs or alcohol of any type at least until you are 18 and still with gr8 caution. If I did have young children and had to smoke weed I would either try and hide it from them or do as you did HG.( very admirable speaking with them honestly like that). personally I think drug abuse is a killer of children and who ( some) grow up to become addicts and struggle in life with all kinds of issues. I can attest to this first hand. Not to play victim but I remember being 11 or so and having 2 older brothers who smoked weed and when their friends were over they would toss me a bag of weed and a pack of papers and show how their 11 year old little brother could roll a perfect joint.. Everyone got a kick of it, I even felt proud until about the age of 20 when I really started to stuggle with substance abuse issue's. I am not saying everyone turns out to be addicts.. ( nasty word huh guys) but I did and I wasted the majority of my life in and out of jails. institutions and even prison. Thankfully and by the grace of others who came before me I got clean in 1987 for 5 years until I had a surgery and started using percocet which inevietably turned into a herion/ methadone clinic problem. and after finally getting off of opiod drugs in January of 2002, I will celebrate 10 years clean from all drugs. I do struggle with nicotine addiction still and hope to someday be free from those nasty things as well. I am not judging anyone here. I have friends. even relitives that smoke weed and thats about as far as they take it.  My older brother and his wife can have an oz of weed sitting around their house for 6 months and really only smoke when their friends visit. I love growing MJ and love to see the plants develop. flower and can still appreciate beautiful looking colas.  just my 2 cents and. I am hoping not to offend anyone here.   Hero


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 20, 2011)

*WOW...
thats some heavy sheet......
the question really is did the boy or ex know about the "8lbs" and maybe the boy was sick of people coming over.day and night. yes this is not mentioned  but 8lbs isnt for yourself...
HG i have a few friends who there parents are boozers... and your right it sucks it sucks hardcore...

i am a young father and have 2 boys... lucky for me there at the age where they dont know any better and just reffer to it as a plant.. or veggies...
i do my best to "hide" it from em but i know someday i will have to face gte the facts with em and have the talk with em...
worries me to death lol i dont know how to approch the situation.. i figure to say yes i smoke but no i dont grow lol...

LH*


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 20, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you believe that you can hide smoking from kids that age, you are probably mistaken.  I dealt with marijuana on an honest basis with my kids from the time they were small.  We talked about it, about the fact that it was illegal, and why I did it.  I feel that my kids were far better off with me being honest, rather than trying to hide something that they probably knew you are doing anyhow.




that is what i am banking on *THG*---just had that talk with my 10 yr old daughter after finding a couple pictures of a plant outside over the summer and the cupboard of mason jars on her cell phone---her mom is a 24 hr smoker---horrible divorce---mom made a threat of calling the heat on me cause she saw the pics---i am legal---just a little paranoid about the day if she decides to drop dime to stir up the pot---my philosophy has always been be straight up with those around you---i know my daughter knew what was going on and the umpa loompas do not live in my garage---just a bit of an uncomfortable subject to talk about with a 10 yr old---guess that's just part of being a parent---sure there will be a few more uncomfortable topics to discuss with her soon enough---any more advice *THG*


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 21, 2011)

With the DARE programs in most of the schools, kids get an early education about drug use early in grade school these days. It is very hard to explain to your 12 year old the LEO talking at your school is wrong about pot and is right about the other stuff. I never grew while my kids were living at home. And yeah, I smoked alotta of crappy over priced weed too. I hold hope that one day I'll be free to grow, smoke and share without fear.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 21, 2011)

You just gotta tell them the truth.  We did it the way THG did.  When my son found my pipe and asked what it is and why does it smell like that?  When he was in the dare program he already knew about most drugs from my wife and me talking to him.  He also said he didn't want to take the dare pledge to stay off drugs cause he wasn't sure he wouldn't do some.  Of course we told him it was up to him and we hoped he wouldn't do any hard drugs, like cigarettes and alcohol,  but we would always support him no matter what.  He is now 21 and a great son.  Not that we didn't have problems with him, but we all have to make our own way.  Stay safe MPer's and happy holidays.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2011)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> With the DARE programs in most of the schools, kids get an early education about drug use early in grade school these days. It is very hard to explain to your 12 year old the LEO talking at your school is wrong about pot and is right about the other stuff. I never grew while my kids were living at home. And yeah, I smoked alotta of crappy over priced weed too. I hold hope that one day I'll be free to grow, smoke and share without fear.



I agree.  And it is possible to be discreet around kids.  

But yes, something is fishy about the story and I feel key info is missing.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you believe that you can hide smoking from kids that age, you are probably mistaken.  I dealt with marijuana on an honest basis with my kids from the time they were small.  We talked about it, about the fact that it was illegal, and why I did it.  I feel that my kids were far better off with me being honest, rather than trying to hide something that they probably knew you are doing anyhow.


I have kids, and did the same. However, I would never smoke in "their space" simply because they would not enjoy the smell as I do. If I'm outside smoking and they come out to hang out, noone has a problem with it. 

As far as the snitching part, gotta be more to the story. Why didn't the X have custody if the kid was having such a hard time...


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 27, 2011)

So the kid hated his step-father -- he thought if he turned them in his mom and dad might get back together. He really had no idea what he was doing, and I bet knowing he put his mother in jail really hurts him. Things will not work out like he expected, and he will have to live with his actions. 

My sons are in their twenties now. I have smoked around them all their lives. I have always been honest w/ them about what I was doing. They were both sitting here with me the other night while I was getting high, and neither one of them wanted any. They experimented with drugs in High School, but neither of them ever came close to addiction to anything. The bottom line was that they love me and trust me and know I would never lie to them about anything. I have encouraged them to have open minds, to think for themselves and to be honest. They are both drug free even though Dad is a pot head -- they are impressed with my plants, but they don't want to smoke any, and they would never turn me in to the law. We are tight.

Having said all that -- everyone is different and every situation is different. Many addicts come from families that have never done drugs. Marijuana is NOT a gatway drug any more than the chewable asprin you give kids to make pain go away. Some people will become drug addicts no matter how they are raised, but a lack of communication and honesty between parents and kids will cause more problems than anything. JMO


----------



## engneer (Nov 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you believe that you can hide smoking from kids that age, you are probably mistaken.  I dealt with marijuana on an honest basis with my kids from the time they were small.  We talked about it, about the fact that it was illegal, and why I did it.  I feel that my kids were far better off with me being honest, rather than trying to hide something that they probably knew you are doing anyhow.



IMO it is always best to be honest with your kids according to  their age and ability to understand.  If you don't, kids grow up and they will figure out they were lied to.  That's worse IMO, because then your kid knows they can't trust you.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 30, 2011)

11 years old is too young to expose ur child to MJ, PERIOD. Even if you have the intentions of one day being able to cheif with your child. Children are innocent at that age, and its definitely sketchy


----------



## ganjagrrl22 (Dec 10, 2011)

As a mom of a preschooler, it is pretty easy to keep my MJ usage from him. I never, ever smoke in front of him and I do not allow him to be in other people's homes while they are smoking. I used to only smoke in my house only when he is napping or asleep at night, but now that he is older I don't smoke in the house when he is home. I go outside on my porch late at night, or I take a high ride in the car, or I smoke at friends houses. My son has never asked me about any funny smells, and I keep my bowl/wraps/papers and stash well out of his sight. I don't grow, but I would like to one day, and I will take steps to assure my plants will be out of his sight as well. I know one day he will discover my hobby, but I will do everything I can to avoid this as long as possible. I want him to make his own decisions whether to use MJ himself one day, and this is his home too, he has the right to be respected and not have to walk into a cloud of smoke or have to bear witness to illegal activity. The parents of this child were incredibly irresponsible and disrespectful to the boy in his home, so they probably got what they deserved. Children can be unpredictable, and they do not understand many things adults take for granted, so keep your stuff away from your kids!! It's their home too, show them you respect them and stop smoking around them and keeping your **** out in plain sight where they have no choice but to see it!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 10, 2011)

:yeahthat: or, educate them of MJ as others have done and deal with it in that manner...which is how I handled it!!  I'd rather they learned about it from me and not taught the stuff they tell you at schools and such...garbage like that brainwashes the kids to believe it's bad bad bad.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 10, 2011)

:yeahthat: ---i had that talk with my 10 yr old daughter---she understands that it is strictly medical---i do not burn anywhere near her ever---and totally respect her space---the x wife has always twisted spliffs in front of her, but does not grow---daughter doesn't need to see the paraphernaila laying around my house---although things are pretty stealth in my yard---play dates with friends has me a bit concerned now---they probably know what it looks like and the last thing i need is some concerned parent not allowing their kid to come play at my house cause of the herb---think i will have to find some other vegetation to blend in


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 10, 2011)

hey *ganjagirl*---that book listed above is for pre school kids---i previewed it and would have purchased it if it was more age appropriate---you might want to check it out


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 10, 2011)

I educated my daughter from an early age, about MJ, and explained about the legality as she got older.  She chose not to smoke.  She is now in her late 30's and has chosen not to smoke.  She is now a software engineer, and makes more in a year, than I do in 10.  But she is still my little girl, and I am still her Dad.  I never hid it from her, but I also never smoked in the house, so she would have to breathe my smoke.  I held off on growing, in the home, as long as she lived at home.  She does use my homemade tincture, for her migraines, but still does not smoke.  She is happy, well adjusted, and I never had to lie to her, except about Santa Clause.  I really don't think we would have been so close, or remained this close, if I had lied about my medicine.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 11, 2011)

11 year old's can be manipulated pretty easily.  Could have been one of the fine dare officers trying to make his first big bust.  My point is that stories can be made up.  Maybe they deserved it, maybe not..??  Most people are responsible, as you can tell from all of the comments, and most air on the side of safety for their kids.  Governments lie, and so do the people that work for them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

Kid should have been glad he was not living in these thing they call Methhousea that we see on the news. Those kids have it bad most the time. Then again it could be ol'dad using the boy to get even with his exwife. People play some sick and twisted headgames any more.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 14, 2011)

A good portion of my friends I grew up with had homes that smelled like marijuana. We always just envied those kids because we thought how easy it must be to jack from their dad's stash. I think the little bastard was just fed up with his parents holding out on him.


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Fed up?  He was probably just pissed that they wouldn't buy him the new video game he wanted or something similar.  That kid should try living with parents that are alcoholics...maybe he will end up in some nice foster home....



That's right.  I grew up with alcoholic parents.  My son grew up with toker (but non-alcoholic) parents.  He was much better off as a kid than I was.


----------

